# offline nt password & registry editor Problem!?



## Irandor (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo 

Vorweg mal eine kleine Beschreibung meines Problems.

Ich habe bei meinem Laptop das Windows Passwort vergessen, nun wollte ich es zurücksetzen da ich auch das Admin Konto nicht aktiviert hatte und somit unter Vista keine Chance mehr hatte reinzukommen.

Ich habe mir das Programm "offline nt password & registry editor" runtergeladen und auf CD gebrannt.

Ich schaffe es auch das Programm zu starten. Irgendwann aber kommt die Eingabeaufforderung das es wissen will, wo die Registry ist.  Pfad zur Registry angeben um genau zu sein.

Allerdings kann ich dort eingeben was ich will und es Passiert nichts, ausser das es mir vorhält das ich buchstaben groß und klein schreiben kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja wer kennt sich mit diesem Programm aus und könnte mir eventuell weiterhelfen.

Wäre echt dankbar für jeden Tipp, ansonsten muss ich mal nen Computerfachmann aufsuchen und den das machen lassen, das kostet ja aber wieder...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit freundlichem Gruße 

Ira.

PS: Hab die Sufu benutzt aber nix in der Art gefunden, falls doch was vorhanden ist einfach link geben und Post löschen. Danke.


----------



## Klos1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Die Passwörter sind in der Sam, im Ordner System32/Config verschlüsselt hinterlegt. Nicht in der Registry.


----------



## Irandor (12. Oktober 2009)

Hi und danke das du geantwortet hast.

Also was muss ich dann eigeben weil Sam nimmt der nicht. Das hab ich schon ma ausprobiert.


----------



## Klos1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe von dem Programm leider keine Ahnung, ich kann dir nur sagen, daß in dieser Datei die Passwörter sind. Wie hast du es denn gemacht?
Soweit ich weiß ist da ein Programm namens "passwd" dabei, daß unter Linux gestartet werden muss. Du brauchst also ein Mini-Linux auf einer startfähigen Diskette oder CD.
Hast du das so gemacht?


----------



## Klos1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Schau mal, was ich gerade gefunden habe:

http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/itdojo/?p=140

Der arbeitet gerade mit dem Tool.


----------



## Perkone (12. Oktober 2009)

Windows Passware und gut is.


----------



## Irandor (12. Oktober 2009)

Danke für deine Hilfe aber in dem Video ist das so das er dort bei Step Two schon mehr stehen hat als ich. 

Das Programm sagt mit ja ich soll da einen Pfad eingeben aber ich kann halt eingeben was ich möchte, es geht nix...

Kennst du sonst noch eine andere Variante das Passwort bei Vista zu umgehen ohne das ich Administrator-Acc freigeschaltet habe?

Weil das echt ein bisschen hol. Wie gesagt ich müsste sonst echt zum PC Fachmann gehen wenn gar nichts hilft...

Aber eines habe ich schon daraus gelernt, PW immer irgendwo hinterlegen, selbst wenns inner Keksdose im Kühlschrank sein sollte.


Edit: Danke Perkone für den Tipp ich werds gleich ma ausprbieren.


----------



## Perkone (12. Oktober 2009)

Verwende ich selber, gibt wohl kein einfacher zu bedienendes PW-Removal tool als passware 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irandor (12. Oktober 2009)

Ja Perkone das Programm is ja ganz nett aber ich kann dort keine CD erstellen und ne Anleitung ist auch nicht so der Hammer dabei...

Irgendwie komm ich damit nicht klar. Wenn ich anklicke das ich Ne Passwort Resett CD erstellen möchte zeigt der mit folgenden Pfad an E:\I386\TXTSETUP.SIF aber ich kann unten nicht auf Next klicken.

Das verwirrt mich doch schon ein bisschen sehr.


----------



## Irandor (12. Oktober 2009)

Ahh ich hab nen Step by Step guide gefunden.

Jo leider ist das Problem das ich bei dem Laptop keine CD dabei hatte bei Vista undso bekommt man heute ja nicht unbedingt noch das ganze betriebssystem mit sondern soll dich eine erstellen. 

Kann ich denn auch irgendwie bei meinem Rechner, wo ich übrigens dank Vista auch keine CD dabei hatte, irgendwie diese Datei bekommen? 

Gibt es einen anderen Weg an die benötigte Datei zu kommen?


----------



## Klos1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Die Stelle, an dem er nach dem Pfad gefragt wird, ist die nicht gleich, wie bei dir? Also ein als default vorgegebener Pfad Windows/System32/Config?

Der gibt da dann garnichts mehr ein, der drückt nur Enter. Und danach solltest du schon bei der Auswahl sein, wo du sagen kannst, daß du dein Passwort ändern willst.

Schau mal in meinen Anhang. Sieht das nicht genau so aus?


----------



## Irandor (12. Oktober 2009)

Ja genauso sieht das aus und da steht ja Step Two.

Und von da an komm ich nicht weiter.

Da steht dann ja Windows/system32/config.

Und wenn ich dort ener drücke dann passiert gar nichts und ich weiß auch nicht was ich da eingeben muss.


----------



## Klos1 (12. Oktober 2009)

mmh...ich lad es mir jetzt auch mal kurz runter und versuche es.

Kann es sein, daß du zuvor verpasst hat, ihm die richtige Partition mitzugeben, auf der Windows drauf ist? Denn das hatte ich auch übersehen, aber wenn man das richtig macht, dann kann man bei dem betroffenen Menü, wo er den Pfad verlangt auf Enter drücken und es funktioniert einwandfrei. Ich bin dann gleich im nächsten Menü, so wie im Video zu sehen.

Wenn man allerdings die falsche Platte oder falsche Partition zuvor angibt, dann geht es nicht weiter. Schau da nochmal ganz genau nach. Ansonsten funzt es bei mir wirklich bestens. Konnte damit gerade mein Passwort ohne Probleme zurücksetzen.


----------



## Irandor (13. Oktober 2009)

Hm...joa muss ich mal versuchen ich habe da 2 möglichkeiten einmal eine  partition hinter der boot steht und dann eine ohneboot. allerdings kann ich nur das ohne boot auswählen. 

ist doch fürn a****

naja trotzdem danke für deine hilfe.

ich werds einfach immer wieder probieren


----------



## Perkone (13. Oktober 2009)

Sieht bei mir so aus das Programm: http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a151/CiF3r/passw.jpg von der site http://www.lostpassword.com/news/pnl41.htm
Ob das auch das Passware is was du hast kA ^^ Aber das geht auf jeden Fall einfach un einwandfrei ^^
Es sollte da auch eine Version für Vista geben, musste gucken.


----------



## Irandor (13. Oktober 2009)

Jo Perkone ich wollte Passware benutzen ist eigentlich ein Recht simpel gehaltenes Programm nicht umständlich oder sonst was.

Das ding ist ich brauch da eine Datei die auf den Windoof CD´s enthalten ist und wie schon erwähnt ist bei Vista ja keine dabei. Aber habe in dem Programm gelesen das ich auch ne XP CD nehmen kann und mir dort diese Datei runterkopieren kann weil das damit auch geht, lass mir von nem Kumpel morgen ma seine XP CD mitbringen, sollte ja vllt auch gehen^^.


----------

